#  Chat Ecke >   Assoziationskette >

## StarBuG

Schreibt, was ihr mit der Antwort eures Vor-Posters assoziiert... 
Wochenende

----------


## Küken

Erholung

----------


## StarBuG

Urlaub

----------


## Patientenschubser

Zeit haben

----------


## Christiane

Ruhe, Keine Termine

----------


## Küken

Langweile

----------


## StarBuG

Freunde anrufen

----------


## Küken

Telefonrechnung

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Telefonrechnung

  

> Huch wie negativ... Tipp Telefonflat...

 Telefonrechnung 
Reisebüro anrufen

----------


## Küken

Reiseböre=Flitterwochen

----------


## quaks

*rofl* 
mitbringsel

----------


## Patientenschubser

Dankschreiben schreiben MÜSSEN!

----------


## lucy230279

genervt sein :Smiley:

----------


## quaks

(Arzt) Berichten hinterher rennen

----------


## lucy230279

zeit verschwenden

----------


## StarBuG

Überstunden

----------


## Julia

Hoffnung

----------


## lucy230279

hoffnung und überstunden?
hoffst du auf den  
feierabend

----------


## Christiane

Hoffnung auf eine neue Arbeitsstelle
mache auch gern viele viele Überstunden

----------


## StarBuG

> feierabend

 endlich

----------


## Maggie

rumlümmeln, gutes Essen

----------


## lucy230279

kochen (lassen) :c_laugh:

----------


## StarBuG

Chilli

----------


## lucy230279

chöön charf :c_laugh:

----------


## StarBuG

Das kleine Schwarze  :Zunge raus:

----------


## Küken

Sexy...

----------


## Patientenschubser

Lust auf Einander und ein Abend ohne Kinder......

----------


## Teetante

die Lust genießen und ausleben...

----------


## Sammlerin

Lust am Morgen im Bett ausleben, wenn Kinder zur Schule...!

----------


## Teetante

... oder den Haushalt machen....  :Zunge raus:

----------


## StarBuG

morgen!

----------


## Christiane

Keine Termine! Verwandschaft besuchen.

----------


## Teetante

Stadtbummel mit meinem Mann

----------


## Sammlerin

Weihnachtsmarkt-Bummel

----------


## Teetante

Apfelpunsch *hicks*  :Zwinker:

----------


## Maggie

Bauchschmerzen  *autsch*

----------


## Küken

schlechtes gewissen

----------


## Teetante

Tee trinken

----------


## StarBuG

Relaxen

----------


## lucy230279

beim Musik machen.. :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

mitsingen

----------


## lucy230279

schräge Töne (hey, nicht auf dich bezogen :c_laugh: )

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ton aus und Stille geniessen....

----------


## lucy230279

Meeresrauschen...

----------


## Teetante

Tauchen

----------


## lucy230279

urlaub

----------


## Teetante

Strandspaziergänge

----------


## Patientenschubser

Lagerfeuer am Strand und viel totes Tier grillen

----------


## lucy230279

vegetarier essen meinem essen das essen weg :Smiley:

----------


## Küken

du bist bei StudiVz

----------


## lucy230279

jep, ich find den spruch klasse :c_laugh: 
(bist du auch da) 
aber mal weiter im thema: 
neue freunde

----------


## Teetante

Party  :Prost mit Wein:   :c_10cheers_3:

----------


## Patientenschubser

massive Kopfschmerzen..... am Tag danach

----------


## Teetante

Aspirin

----------


## lucy230279

tablettenmissbrauch (aspirin wirkt bei mir gar nimmer  :Sad: )

----------


## Teetante

Schmerztherapie

----------


## Nekrosius

Kitzeln  :feather:

----------


## Teetante

Kichern

----------


## lucy230279

Tränen lachen :c_laugh:

----------


## Teetante

Tempo suchen

----------


## lucy230279

immer griffbereit  :Smiley:  
lustige sachen falten  :c_laugh:

----------


## Teetante

> lustige sachen falten

 Weihnachtstischdecken bügeln  :laughter10:

----------


## applepie

den Feuerlöscher holen (weil Serviette an der Kerze Feuer gefangen hat)

----------


## lucy230279

schaumparty :c_laugh:

----------


## StarBuG

Ibiza

----------


## Christiane

Sonnenschein

----------


## Küken

Heute und hier

----------


## Patientenschubser

Franz Josef Degenhardt

----------


## Küken

Progressiv, dynamisch und Phantasie - aber sachlich!

----------


## Herbstwind

Schwierigkeitsgrad

----------


## Teetante

Level

----------


## Stine

Spiel

----------


## Teetante

Super-Mario (ich habe es geliebt!)

----------


## Stine

Ich auch!!!!! 
- Pils :k_tongue_1:

----------


## Teetante

Tetris (meine 2. Liebe  :c_laugh: )

----------


## Stine

(Das habe ich so viel gespielt - ich habe nachts davon geträumt - es war der Horror!!!) :angry_hair:   
- Highscore

----------


## Teetante

3 Versuche

----------


## Stine

Game over

----------


## Patientenschubser

Over the Top

----------


## Teetante

Abtauchen  :Zwinker:

----------


## Stine

Korallenriff

----------


## Teetante

Rotes Meer

----------


## lucy230279

Haie (faszinierende tiere)

----------


## Teetante

Delphine (viel schönere Tiere  :Zunge raus: )

----------


## Stine

Wale...

----------


## Christiane

Kreuzfahrt

----------


## lucy230279

teuer

----------


## Teetante

Rimowa (Koffer!)

----------


## Patientenschubser

stehen lassen  :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

(Kauf-)Entscheidung aufs nächste Jahr verschieben... :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

schnarchen

----------


## Irma12345

Schlaflabor

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Atemaussetzer

----------


## Irma12345

Atemmaske

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Tauchen

----------


## Jerusha

Schatzsuche

----------


## Irma12345

Schatzinsel

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Piraten

----------


## Irma12345

Meer.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Floss

----------


## lucy230279

Baumstämme

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Wald;

----------


## Jerusha

Pilze

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Pfifferlinge

----------


## Jerusha

Fliegenpilz

----------


## Irma12345

Gift.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Dosis

----------


## Irma12345

Messbecher

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Rezept

----------


## Jerusha

Kochbuch 
@irma12345, Ulrike2000 und Lucy230279: Wäre schön, wenn sich ein paar Leute mehr beteiligen würden. Oder?

----------


## Ulrike 2000

abwiegen 
fände es auch schön wenn mehr mitmachen. Aber wo her nehmen und nicht stehlen?

----------


## Irma12345

Waage

----------


## Jerusha

Gleichgewicht

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Balance

----------


## Jerusha

Seiltänzer

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Borderline

----------


## Irma12345

schneiden

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Messer

----------


## Jerusha

Gabel

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Löffel

----------


## Jerusha

Hase.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich hatte so auf Schere gehofft. 
hoppeln

----------


## Jerusha

Sprung 
@ Ulrike 
Wie soll man von Löffel auf Schere kommen?
Messer - Gabel - Schere ... hätte ja gepaßt. Aber nicht Messer - Gabel - Löffel - Schere. Und der Löffel kam von dir.

----------


## Ulrike 2000

@ Jerusha, 
ist mir kurz nach dem post auch aufgefallen. 
Schüssel

----------


## Jerusha

Salat   
@Ulrike: Die Gelegenheit kommt wieder :-)

----------


## Irma12345

Dressing

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Essig

----------


## Jerusha

Olivenöl

----------


## Irma12345

Zwiebeln

----------


## Stine

Tränen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

traurig

----------


## Irma12345

Taschentuch

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Schnupfen

----------


## Christiane

Klitschko 
(muß grad an den Werbespot von den beiden denken, wo der eine in ein Taschentuch niest und dann die Vase umkippt.)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Assoziation an den Werbefilm: "Was? Olaf hat Husten?"  
"Husten"

----------


## Irma12345

Krank geschrieben

----------


## Jerusha

AU (arbeitsunfähig)

----------


## Irma12345

schlafen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

träumen

----------


## Irma12345

Schlaflabor (da muß ich gleich hin)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Betten

----------


## Irma12345

Atemmaske (muß ich jetzt im Bett tragen)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Narkose

----------


## spokes

Machtlos

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Wehrlos

----------


## spokes

Fluss

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ufer;

----------


## spokes

See...

----------


## Irma12345

Enten

----------


## Ulrike 2000

füttern

----------


## spokes

Magen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Darm;

----------


## Irma12345

Bakterien

----------


## spokes

Viren

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Windpocken

----------


## Christiane

Juckreiz

----------


## Ulrike 2000

kratzen

----------


## spokes

Katzen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hunde

----------


## spokes

Leine

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Halsband

----------


## spokes

zu weit

----------


## Ulrike 2000

zu kurz

----------


## Irma12345

Maßband

----------


## Ulrike 2000

centimeter

----------


## spokes

SI-Einheit

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Googlesuche

----------


## Irma12345

finden

----------


## Ulrike 2000

link,

----------


## spokes

Fehler 405 - Sie haben das Ende des Internets erreicht

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Lachen

----------


## Irma12345

Klasse

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Schule

----------


## spokes

Le(h)[e]rer

----------


## Muschel

Klassenfahrt

----------


## spokes

Partytime

----------


## Irma12345

Spaß haben

----------


## Muschel

Streiche  :Grin:

----------


## spokes

vereiteln  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

sabotieren

----------


## spokes

Geheimagent

----------


## Irma12345

James Bond

----------


## spokes

Strandszene  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Christiane

Sean Connery

----------


## spokes

Im Namen der Rose

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Geheimnisse

----------


## Irma12345

Weihnachten

----------


## spokes

Weihnachtsmann

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Christkind

----------


## Kaeks

Kleine süße rosa Baby-Body´s mit "Red hot Chilli Pampers" Aufschrift

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ein "Mädchen"

----------


## Irma12345

Teenie

----------


## Lotti

Pubertät

----------


## Irma12345

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe :angry_hair:

----------


## Lotti

Polizei

----------


## Kaeks

acht cola acht bier =) 
ähm nein... 
Fußball

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Tor!!

----------


## Lotti

Ball!

----------


## Irma12345

spielen

----------


## Lotti

Hund.

----------


## Kaeks

Sitz!

----------


## Irma12345

Sofa..

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Decke

----------


## sonnenschein08

schön warm

----------


## Ulrike 2000

schwitzen

----------


## Irma12345

Sauna

----------


## sonnenschein08

Luftfeuchtigkeit

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Barometer

----------


## Irma12345

Meteorologe

----------


## Kaeks

Schneeeeeeeeee! XD

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Schlitten

----------


## Irma12345

ausrutschen

----------


## Ulrike 2000

stürzen

----------


## Irma12345

Gipsbein

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Krücken

----------


## Christiane

Schmerzen (in den Händen vom Krückenlaufen)

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Schwielen

----------


## Christiane

Handwerkerhände

----------


## Muschel

Handcreme

----------


## Ulrike 2000

spülen

----------


## Muschel

Spülmaschine  :Grin:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Tabs;

----------


## Kaeks

Tastatur

----------


## Irma12345

PC....

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Programme

----------


## Filliz

Fernsehzeitschrift 
Lg
Tanja

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hörzu

----------


## Filliz

Tu ich doch!  
Tanja

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Widerworte

----------


## Filliz

Trotzphase  
Einen schönen Tag wünscht
Tanja

----------


## Ulrike 2000

bockig, 
wünsche auch einen schönen Wochenanfang.

----------


## Kira

Glatze

----------


## Filliz

Föhnwelle :Afro:   
Tanja

----------


## Kaeks

Frisur

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Zöpfe

----------


## Filliz

Dutt   
LG
Tanja

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Rattenschwänze

----------


## Kaeks

Kuscheltier

----------


## Irma12345

meine Katzen

----------


## Filliz

Samtpfoten   
Tanja

----------


## Irma12345

mit Krallen

----------


## Nane

gefährlich

----------


## Filliz

Risiko  
Tanja

----------


## Irma12345

Leben

----------


## Filliz

Hier und jetzt  
Bis bald 
Tanja

----------


## Kaeks

Da und Dort

----------


## Justitia

Wo ?    :f_eyebrows:

----------


## Irma12345

Überall

----------


## Justitia

Nirgends

----------


## heike70

Aleine

----------


## Justitia

Einsamkeit

----------


## Filliz

Trübsal 
Tanja

----------


## Irma12345

Telefonieren

----------


## Justitia

Besetzt

----------


## Filliz

Aber ich muß doch ganz dringend :shy_5new:   
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Machste eben Beckenbodentraining

----------


## mupfel

Schwangerschaft

----------


## Filliz

Zeugung   
Tanja

----------


## mupfel

Spass

----------


## Filliz

Jugendzeit   
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Erwachsen

----------


## Filliz

Vorbild   
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Idol;

----------


## Filliz

Legenden  
Tanja

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo ,seit mir nicht böse,aber irgend wie habe ich mit dieser Seite ein Problem ?Was bringt das ?

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Sylvia,  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assoziation_(Psychologie)   
Ich kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen, aber ich bin manchmal auch selbst davon überrascht, was ich bei einem Begriff assoziiere.
Ob das jetzt was "bringt" würde ich nicht unbedingt behaupten. Ich mache es aber ganz gerne. 
Lg Justitia 
"Mythos"

----------


## Filliz

Gottheiten  
Lg
Tanja

----------


## Irma12345

Fortuna

----------


## Justitia

Glücksgöttin

----------


## Filliz

Schicksal  
Tanja

----------


## Irma12345

eigene Verantwortung

----------


## Küken

Augen öffnen

----------


## Justitia

Klar sehen

----------


## Filliz

Brille putzen   
LG 
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Reinigungsmittel

----------


## Christiane

unangenehmer Geruch

----------


## spokes

Rüde, der hinter einer läufigen Hündin her ist...

----------


## Filliz

Chemie (stimmt!)  
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Botenstoffe

----------


## Christiane

Jetzt fangen die KATZEN bald wieder mit ihrem Geschrei an... wegen der Botenstoffe.

----------


## Justitia

Baldrian, 
soll angeblich durch den Geruch beim Kater die Botschaft einer rolligen Katze entstehen lassen.

----------


## Christiane

Baldrian macht MÜDE

----------


## Justitia

Augen zu

----------


## Küken

Augen zu = Entspannen

----------


## Filliz

Kling-Klang Musik  
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Meditation

----------


## katzograph

mediterran

----------


## Christiane

Ätna (den wir im Osterurlaub erwandern werden)

----------


## Justitia

Vulkan

----------


## mupfel

Santorin

----------


## katzograph

Kein Sanatorium

----------


## Filliz

Vielleicht ein Kuraufenthalt?  
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Kurschatten

----------


## Christiane

Mei war das ne lustige Zeit... 
Spaß haben (eigentlich müßte ich auf den Kurschatten mit fremdgehen antworten, hab ich aber nicht gemacht)

----------


## Justitia

Geheimnisse, 
(da wird doch was verschwiegen?!)

----------


## katzograph

flüstern

----------


## Justitia

Lügen

----------


## spokes

Beichte

----------


## Justitia

Katholisch

----------


## Filliz

weltfremd  
Tanja

----------


## das_bienchen

alkoholiker

----------


## Justitia

Entzug

----------


## Filliz

Abstinenz  
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Askese

----------


## Filliz

margere Gestalten 
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Don Quichote

----------


## das_bienchen

windmühlen

----------


## Justitia

Holland

----------


## das_bienchen

käse  :drawing_heart:

----------


## katzograph

Frau Antje

----------


## Christiane

Walross 
(Das Maskottchen vom NDR heißt Antje)

----------


## Justitia

Seehund

----------


## Filliz

Wattenmeer 
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Schlickwürmer

----------


## das_bienchen

ekel :shy_5new:

----------


## Christiane

> Schlickwürmer

 das erinnert mich an WATTWÜRMER  (Ist nichts ekliges. So heißen bei uns überlange dünne Knackwürste, sauscharf und echt lecker.)

----------


## das_bienchen

ich denke das is na assotiationskette? ich verbinde damit ekel :-)

----------


## katzograph

Regenwürmer,Fadenwürmer, Hakenwürmer, Sandwürmer  uuuuund Blutegel

----------


## Christiane

Bluterguss 
(Ich hatte einmal einen Patienten, der nach einer OP einen riesen Bluterguss im Schultergelenk hatte. Dieser wurde von 4 Blutegeln "abgesaugt")

----------


## Justitia

Diabetes, 
(Behandlung der Wundheilungsstörung durch Maden der Goldfliege)

----------


## das_bienchen

Unterschenkelamputation 
(durch Wundheilungsstörung)

----------


## Justitia

Raucherbein

----------


## Christiane

Nee das gilt nicht das ist ja nicht mehr da *lach* 
GESTANK  (durch`s Rauchen)

----------


## Justitia

Febreze 
(als Geruchstopper)

----------


## das_bienchen

angenehmer chemischer duft

----------


## Justitia

Parfüm

----------


## Christiane

Patrick Süsskind  (hoffentlich hab ich den Namen richtig geschrieben)

----------


## Justitia

Buch,

----------


## das_bienchen

Paulo Coelho

----------


## Filliz

Besteller  
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Erfolg

----------


## Justitia

Harry Potter

----------


## Filliz

Zauberei   
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Magie

----------


## Filliz

Hokus/Pokus  
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Simsalabim

----------


## katzograph

Zirkus

----------


## das_bienchen

leuchtende kinderaugen

----------


## Justitia

Clowns

----------


## Filliz

Akrobaten  
Tanja

----------


## Kaeks

Trapez

----------


## Christiane

Höhenangst

----------


## katzograph

Höhlenangst    (Klaustrophobie)

----------


## Justitia

Agoraphobie (die Angst vor "weiten" Plätzen)

----------


## katzograph

Angoraphobie    ( Angst vor smoothy Pullover ??)

----------


## Justitia

Sind Angoraphobiker nicht die Menschen mit der Kashmir- 
"manie" ?

----------


## Christiane

Jetzt hört doch auf mit der Wolle. Allein bei dem Gedanken daran kratze ich mir die Haut vom Leib runter *schüttel*

----------


## katzograph

Seide  ?    Streichel, streichel 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Justitia

Kimono,  (natürlich aus Seide)

----------


## Christiane

Japan

----------


## Justitia

Geisha

----------


## Kaeks

aua Füße...^^

----------


## Muschel

Fußbad

----------


## Justitia

Ingwer  
(Fußbad mit kleingeschnittenem Ingwer wirkt sehr wohltuend)

----------


## Christiane

Wieder was gelernt. Ich kenne Ingwer nur als Mittel gegen Übelkeit.

----------


## Justitia

Tee  
(gegen Übelkeit ist wohl die Einnahme von Ingwer als Tee besser geeignet)

----------


## Muschel

Blasenentzündung (mir kommt Tee schon zu den Ohren raus  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): )

----------


## Justitia

Meerrettich

----------


## Christiane

Fisch  
(bei uns gibt es ab und zu Forelle mit Meerrettichsosse)

----------


## Justitia

Forelle
(mit Meerrettichsahne)

----------


## Muschel

Angeln  :Zwinker:

----------


## Justitia

Köder

----------


## Muschel

Würmer

----------


## Justitia

Knoblauch, 
(habe bei Pferden Würmer schon erfolgreich mit Knoblauch behandelt)

----------


## Muschel

Urlaubsküche

----------


## Justitia

warmer Vanillepudding

----------


## Filliz

mit Kirschen :plate_1:  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Kirschbaum im Garten mit vielen Vögeln drin

----------


## Filliz

Kirschkernkissen   
LG
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

wohltuende Wärme

----------


## Filliz

kuschelig, gemütlich  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Decke

----------


## Filliz

Rotwein und Kamin  
Tanja

----------


## Christiane

Kuschelabend

----------


## Justitia

Kerzenschein

----------


## Kaeks

Feuer

----------


## Justitia

112.......

----------


## Sammlerin

Viel Wasser! :emot22_thinking:

----------


## Justitia

Ozean

----------


## Sammlerin

Segeln!

----------


## Justitia

steife Brise

----------


## katzograph

steifen Hals

----------


## Sammlerin

sich bewegen, als hätte man einen Besen verschluckt!....

----------


## Justitia

hölzern,

----------


## Sammlerin

Planken

----------


## Justitia

schrubben

----------


## Filliz

Das bischen Haushalt  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

macht sich von allein......

----------


## Filliz

nur, wann :laughter10:   
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

im "Jemand Anderes" liegt die Lösung

----------


## Filliz

Putzfrau  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Kittel, 
LG Ulrike

----------


## Christiane

Krankenhaus  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:

----------


## Justitia

Äthergeruch, 
ja ich weiß, heute riechts anders. Aber früher hatten Krankenhäuser diesen für sie typischen Geruch.

----------


## Christiane

Ich kenne Äther auch noch. Der macht KOPFSCHMERZEN.

----------


## Justitia

Aspirin,

----------


## Filliz

Medikamentenmissbrauch  
LG
Tanja

----------


## Justitia

Abhängigkeit 
LG  Ulrike

----------

